# Calorie dense foods



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

What are some of the best calorie dense foods for bulking?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Nutella


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

nuts, Olive oil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Trying to bulk of kcals of each meal abit more. So nutella and chicken don't think would work too well aha


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Eggs, peanut butter and milk. A little jar of peanut butter has over 4000cals. A jumbo egg is about 100cals, 2L full fat milk is 1200cals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, had a complete blonde moment. Pannicked as I though each meal wasn't giving me enough kcals to reach my daily target. Which they are.

Panic over :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Eggs, peanut butter and milk. A little jar of peanut butter has over 4000cals. A jumbo egg is about 100cals, 2L full fat milk is 1200cals.


Yeah Im smashing the milk as we speak


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah Im smashing the milk as we speak


Obviously its well over two thirds carbs so you will balloon like a fat bastard but hey.. That's pretty hard to avoid when bulking a lot of the time anyway. Milk is awesome liquid food.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Pasta(160g) + Mince(200g) + Cheese(50g) + Pasta Sauce(250g) = Gains


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Pasta(160g) + Mince(200g) + Cheese(50g) + Pasta Sauce(250g) = Gains


How the **** could I miss cheese lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Obviously its well over two thirds carbs so you will balloon like a fat bastard but hey.. That's pretty hard to avoid when bulking a lot of the time anyway. Milk is awesome liquid food.


Two pints per day, so not going overboard aha

Says on here per 500ml (pint) 24g carbs so not all bad!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Steak

Mince

Eggs

Pasta

Rice

Olive/walnut/almond oil

Whole milk

Nuts

Is a good start


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Nutella


x2

15g = 90 calories, only problem, 15g leads to another 15g and so on haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

nutella, however damn nice it is, isn't a good choice for using a lot... high levels of transfats which once stored as bodyfat are much harder to shift when you cut.

Best choices for calorie dense foods are those that carry some nutritional value along side the kcals... so basically anything fairly non processed.

Rice, oats, root veg, nuts, nut butters, flax seeds, sprouted bread, quinoa, buckwheat, milk and dairy, olives, avocados, lean meat, offal, white fish, oily fish, poultry, fruit.... stuff like bread, pasta, pastry, dough etc is ok in small-ish amounts but the processed nature of these foods makes them definite lower-tier choices for nutritional value.

Last thing remember to get some leafy and stalky veg too, especially if your diet is high on the protein - will help provide some important minerals, phytonutrients and antioxidants and the different fibres can help offset high protein IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> nutella, however damn nice it is, isn't a good choice for using a lot... high levels of transfats which once stored as bodyfat are much harder to shift when you cut.
> 
> Best choices for calorie dense foods are those that carry some nutritional value along side the kcals... so basically anything fairly non processed.
> 
> ...


Although there was a pot on the side, i left the the nutella alone aha


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Nutella


mmmmmmmmmmmm :drool:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Only the US version of nutella uses hydrogenated fats, the european version has never contained transfats.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My next bulk - my secret weapon

Honey roasted peanuts per 100g

561kcal

45g fat

24g carbs

24g protein

100g goes down like a tiny snack lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Only the US version of nutella uses hydrogenated fats, the european version has never contained transfats.


Cool, can you reference the info for me mate?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No worries, just checked the website... 0.5% transfats in european nutella (due to switching to palm oil) which is about half the US version, and stands at around 0.15g per 100g (out of 30g total fat) of the product.

http://www.nutella.com.au/products/ingredients/


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

it has 10g of sat fat per 100g

so do you guys think its ok to use in small bits

im unsure on this one?


----------

